# Help with painting my boat



## rnelson5 (Apr 15, 2012)

OK I am looking to camo my boat, but I don't want a leaf held up against the boat type of look. I have a nice 1860 G3 that I have a good bit of money in so I want it to look good. I have a small sprayer to run off of my air compressor but my questions are what type of paint should I use to stick to the metal, what kind and where can I get a good stencil kit from, and any advice from someone who has done this would help. The boat came in the desert tan color that you can get g3's in but I feel like the base color needs to darker. I am going for maybe a shadowgrass or similar type waterfowl pattern. Any advice would help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 15, 2012)

just go ahead and buck up and buy your paint from lockstockbarrel.com. it is specifically designed for duck boats and you can get any colors you want. as for the stencil, here you go...   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Duck-Grass-..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item3a68e5fcd4&vxp=mtr


----------



## ebb tide (Apr 15, 2012)

use Parkers duck boat paint in marsh grass brown. you can get a stencil kit from cabelas. They are kind of flimsy, but make a good pattern. You'll need to tape it in place each time and be careful when you remove it so it doesn't smear. Get a for sale sign or garage sell sign and take a razor and make you a few different marsh stencils with those. They are easy to hold with one hand and spray with the other. I'll post some pics of my boat later.


----------



## Barroll (Apr 15, 2012)

I painted my boat in Duralux aluminum boat green.  It does not require a primer and is made for these boats.  All I did was clean the surface good and wash it down with alumabrite and roll it on.  It has held up very well.  Rolling it on allows you to get the paint thicker than spraying.  If interested pm me and ill give you details.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 15, 2012)

Barroll said:


> I painted my boat in Duralux aluminum boat green.  It does not require a primer and is made for these boats.  All I did was clean the surface good and wash it down with alumabrite and roll it on.  It has held up very well.  Rolling it on allows you to get the paint thicker than spraying.  If interested pm me and ill give you details.



 i thought when painting a boat it was better to do a couple thin layers so it will cure better? therefore be more durable? serious question because im painting mine in a few weeks and i'm trying to get as much info as possible


----------



## tim1225agr (Apr 16, 2012)

I used a Sherwin Williams paint called Kem 400 in Cobblestone and Major Brown.  I painted a nat gear pattern with the base being cobblestone and the detail major brown.     Look up Metro Camo on FB.  Gene does quality work but is in AR.  He uses the Kem 400 and he also buys his stencils from Bigdave (eBay) that was suggested earlier.  You can PM me if you have questions.


----------



## gdhall (May 14, 2012)

http://www.outdoorwriter.net/?p=361

might wanna try this one.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (May 15, 2012)

little bit of mud splash oughta hide 'er


----------



## Boudreaux (May 15, 2012)

Before painting, be sure to:

- Sand with a dual action sander to rough up the service
- wipe down to have a clean surface
- wipe down with vinegar
- put on a base layer of self-etching primer

These steps will help whatever paint you choose stay on better.


----------

